# Jeff is off for his op tomorrow



## Daveandjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

It's THE op that my hubby refuses to discuss!
He is sat here licking his balls as if to say goodbye. (Jeff I mean not the hubby!!)


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Hahahahahahahah well at least you have humor about it! Wishing good thoughts for tomorrow!


----------



## Daveandjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

Thanks. We have an amazing vet, he sedates heavily instead of anaesthetic and uses a laser for the op which takes abouy 10 mins. Then no stitches and no lampshade.

If I'm honest I will enjoy the peace as well


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow Jeff! Billy will be in the same boat next Thursday.
H x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Good luck Jeff! I am so glad you added the bit in brackets , that did make me laugh!


----------



## mariag (Jun 19, 2011)

Good luck for tomorrow. X


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Daveandjeff said:


> Thanks. We have an amazing vet, he sedates heavily instead of anaesthetic and uses a laser for the op which takes abouy 10 mins. Then no stitches and no lampshade.
> 
> If I'm honest I will enjoy the peace as well


That's interesting - is it a lot more expensive? 

Good luck for tomorrow!


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Good luck for tomorrow, 
Every males nightmare😄😄😄


Jeanie x


----------



## Ali79 (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck Jeff - I did have to read your comment twice as wondered how flexible your husband was but then realised you meant your Poo


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

How is Jeff doing today?? do you have him back yet?


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Good luck - the brackets reminded me of the jasper carrot "give him a biscuit and he'll let you" joke - those of us over a certain age will remember anyway!!


----------



## Daveandjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

Jeffs op went well thanks and he is at home demolishing a chewstick.

I asked them to x-ray his hips while he was there as I had a few concerns about his hips. He has hip dysplasia and I'm gutted


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Pleased the op went well but so sorry to hear the news on the hip dysplasia. What was the vets advice? What made you concerned about his hips?


----------



## Daveandjeff (Sep 23, 2011)

I was concerned because when he lays down his legs sprawl out the back like frogs legs, he sits very slumped to one side with his legs in odd positions and when he runs his back legs move together like bunny hops. I have seen dysplasia before and hoped I was wrong.

The vet said he will x-ray him again in 6months but will keep an eye on him for now as he doesnt seem in pain.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

That's sad that you were right  At least he is not in pain and you are aware of it now and can watch it carefully. Big hugs to you both :hug:


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Glad Jeffs op went well but sorry to hear about his HD.  

At least he is not in pain at the moment and the vet can now keep an eye on him. Lots of hugs coming you way :hug:


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Glad his sergery went well...sad to hear about his hips...so is there nothing to dountill re xrayed? I wonder if there is any kind of exercise that can help.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

So pleased the op went well, obviously a worrying time for you so hope you and Jeff are ok.
H x


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Glad to hear the op went well ,ive got Buddy booked in next wednesday.
Sorry to hear about the hip dysplasia what will this mean for him?


----------

